# Armstrong County: Morels, ramps and trout



## Donnchadh_Sempill (Feb 26, 2018)

Hey everybody! New guy, here.

I found a few big yellows from the road last year, and now I'm hooked! This will be my first year hunting for morels and other edibles (especially ramps). I'm also planning on doing quite a bit of trout fishing once the season opens. Is there anyone in Armstrong County or the area that would like to meet up and go on a few outings? 













A few of my finds from last year


----------



## Joe McCluskey (Mar 12, 2018)

Donnchadh_Sempill said:


> Hey everybody! New guy, here.
> 
> I found a few big yellows from the road last year, and now I'm hooked! This will be my first year hunting for morels and other edibles (especially ramps). I'm also planning on doing quite a bit of trout fishing once the season opens. Is there anyone in Armstrong County or the area that would like to meet up and go on a few outings?
> View attachment 3827
> ...


Sounds like fun, I like to bike rail to trails and different areas and look for shrooms so maybe we can hook up. I retired so everyday is Saturday for me...


----------



## Donnchadh_Sempill (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice to meet you, Joe! We'll have to meet up for coffee sometime before the season starts up and do some planning. I'm usually off Sundays and Mondays.


----------



## Joe McCluskey (Mar 12, 2018)

Donnchadh_Sempill said:


> Nice to meet you, Joe! We'll have to meet up for coffee sometime before the season starts up and do some planning. I'm usually off Sundays and Mondays.


Sounds like a plan just let me know when and where.


----------



## Donnchadh_Sempill (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm gonna be a bit busy this weekend, but maybe next Sunday?


----------



## Joe McCluskey (Mar 12, 2018)

Sounds good...


----------



## Joe McCluskey (Mar 12, 2018)

Donnchadh_Sempill said:


> Nice to meet you, Joe! We'll have to meet up for coffee sometime before the season starts up and do some planning. I'm usually off Sundays and Mondays.


I'm going out this weekend if you wanna go..


----------



## Donnchadh_Sempill (Feb 26, 2018)

Joe McCluskey said:


> I'm going out this weekend if you wanna go..


Joe,
I'm sorry I didn't get in touch earlier! I got busy with work, and it totally slipped my mind.

I'm only going to have Sunday off this weekend. I'm planning on drowning some worms at Cowashonnak (I think that's the name) early in the morning. I'm signed up for a fly fishing class that afternoon in Natrona Heights. I'm definitely game to go out next weekend, though.


----------



## Donnchadh_Sempill (Feb 26, 2018)

Joe:

I'm heading out shortly to do some fishing. I'm freed up for a while tomorrow afternoon (no work after all) depending on the better half's schedule.


----------

